# NORTH EAST fun dog show,Hardwick park, Sedgefield 22nd May 2011



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I know a few people have asked about dog shows in the North East area before and I came across this, if anyone is interested, looks like a fun dog show type thing, so should be a fun day out for pooches...
I might be going to this, but not sure, due to having to get trains and buses.

Stray Aid

Click the above link for more details


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I would have prob gone but am already at a dog show up in Edinburgh!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Might go; although I do have a date with a cold lake swim that day so depends on the time .


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm might take a dog or two for a trip out there:001_smile:


----------

